# Hey! All you new folks and lurkers



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

This is an invitation to come on in to the forum proper, make yourself known and share your own knowledge and experience. Generally it is a good thing to go to the intro section and tell us all a bit about yourself.

A few here might growl a bit but most here are pretty tame.

So grab a bacon sandwich and a turtle attitude and come on in.

This next bit has to be read really, really fast (like the disclosure crap at the end of a commercial).

NSA, FBI, CIA, HSA, ABC, XYZ and other government alphabet agencies need not apply. Nor anti American muslims, leftist libs, looters, hippies, commies and anyone on the government teat.

This message has been approved by Mrs Inor.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi. My name is Big Dog. I'm an alcoholic. I've been sober since sometime early this morning.

Shit, wrong forum...my bad. 

Do what Mrs. Inor says or I'll hunt you down and give the worst wet willy you've ever experienced. Using Inor's frequent flyer miles of course...

And watch out for those ABC's and XYZ's. THey're real bastards. But might let you keep your panties. Unlike DHS...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi and I approve Mrs. Inor's message!
My name is Slippy! Just saying the word "Slippy" makes me laugh. I'm soft spoken, easy to get along with and very compassionate. I rarely drink anything stronger than tea and I would never use bad language. 
My turn offs are "heads on a Pike" and ...wait a damn minute. (Slippy takes a swig of Jack) 
Let the games begin!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton approves of Mama Prepper's message.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel guilty every time I see something about making an introduction thread because I never did officially make one. :-o
My introduction thread was more of a _Omg help me! My husband won't let me prep!_ thread. And then after that it just seemed too late... 
After that thread I just kinda snuck in and made myself at home like an unwanted relative.

Too bad I can't make one and backdate it. **sneaks off to go make her introduction thread**


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Hi and I approve Mrs. Inor's message!
> My name is Slippy! Just saying the word "Slippy" makes me laugh. I'm soft spoken, easy to get along with and very compassionate. I rarely drink anything stronger than tea and I would never use bad language.
> My turn offs are "heads on a Pike" and ...wait a damn minute. (Slippy takes a swig of Jack)
> Let the games begin!












I'm a zit. Get it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> It's a zit. Get it?


Fat Dumb and Stupid is no way to go through life son.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Fat Dumb and Stupid is no way to go through life son.


It's worked for me...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fat DRUNK and Stupid!
My bad, I messed up. Ha Ha


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Fat Dumb and Stupid is no way to go through life son.


Fat dumb and stupid have feelings too, you know.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Fat DRUNK and Stupid!


You called? How can I help you?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ehh well the girlfriend left some of her alcoholic beverages in the fridge, they are all fruity thingies. So ima gonna have to pass on that tonight. But it did cross my mind. I wonder if her cat would enjoy some in her dish? Meow.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Tired and done for the day, welcome all who dare get on here.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Fat Dumb and Stupid is no way to go through life son.


Duck Tape can't fix stupid. But it can muffle the sounds!

AJ


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*RUN!!!! SAVE YOURSELF!!!*
This message has been approved by Mish


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm Deebo, and I approve of this message.
Let's get some new blood in here. Let's prepare together. New Mexico is here.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh I missed it...I was first to Like Mrs. Inor's Post but didn't realize us old folks were supposed to introduce ourselves.

Hi I'm OSFG, you can call me OSFG or SF or OG, or asshole.... I drinks and stuff. I like a good war of ideas and am usually tolerant until I become intolerant. I'm mellow right up until I get mad. More over I like to ad-lib poetry once you get me in the right mood...ask Mish...she can tell you how to tame this insane lunatic.

I generally hate you unless I like you and sometimes it's hard to tell since I suffer from 'mean ass look on my face syndrome'. I admit when I am wrong...I stand up for the righteous and always looking for a good fight (verbal of course...although I have been known to come through a keyboard and choke a fellow out from time to time.)

If you use speech to text, and don't have to....you might wanna get a mouth guard cause it'll get ugly fast. If you pick on the ladies...I will....(flashing scene from A Knights Tale)






Glad to meet you...Now go register and lets have some fun.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and I couldn't find any bacon thawed out, so I had chicharonees. Fatback rendered down and fried until they are crispy and DELICIOUS.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Oh I missed it...I was first to Like Mrs. Inor's Post but didn't realize us old folks were supposed to introduce ourselves.
> 
> Hi I'm OSFG, you can call me OSFG or SF or OG, or asshole.... I drinks and stuff. I like a good war of ideas and am usually tolerant until I become intolerant. I'm mellow right up until I get mad. More over I like to ad-lib poetry once you get me in the right mood...ask Mish...she can tell you how to tame this insane lunatic.
> 
> ...


I call him friend. I don't have many friends.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Pleasure to meet you Mrs Inor. I should warn you though that hippy-ish has been used to describe me because of my love for gardening, flowers, herbs and going barefoot.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Pleasure to meet you Mrs Inor. I should warn you though that hippy-ish has been used to describe me because of my love for gardening, flowers, herbs and going barefoot.


awww shit...somebody subdue Inor....somebody grab him.!!!!......she's gonna get punched in the face!!!...for Gods sake hold the man down!!!!!!

Wait a minute...Inor won't hit a woman......Somebody Grab Mrs. Inor...Hold her down!!!! Don't hurt her Mrs. Inor......Awww CHrist....this is bad!!!!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> awww shit...somebody subdue Inor....somebody grab him.!!!!......she's gonna get punched in the face!!!...for Gods sake hold the man down!!!!!!
> 
> Wait a minute...Inor won't hit a woman......Somebody Grab Mrs. Inor...Hold her down!!!! Don't hurt her Mrs. Inor......Awww CHrist....this is bad!!!!!


Well my saving grace is that I own and can shoot guns. So we should be fine.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

See, she's a conservative Hippy. No worries SF...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Since we are reintroducing ourselves in a political manner

Hi I'm Phoenix17, I support public salesman flogging, the banishment of hippies and enjoying watching RAAF (royal Australian air force) sending some Aussie made gifts to our friends in Iraq (yeah let's call them friends, they want to send us gifts, so its like Christmas over there  )

My policies are: be a asshole, support the destruction of our enemies, (foreign and domestic) pro gun rights and ownership (if your responsible enough to drive, your responsible enough to own a firearm) and I can officially say the zombie Apocalypse is around the corner (great news when dealing with stupid people) 

Vote pheniox17, we will have rum!!

This message has been approved by the asshole party, Brisbane Australia


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Pleasure to meet you Mrs Inor. I should warn you though that hippy-ish has been used to describe me because of my love for gardening, flowers, herbs and going barefoot.


I also love gardening, herbs and flowers. I don't go barefoot too often though.
I was once labeled hippy - she refused to press charges. 
The love of gardening etc. doesn't make a hippie, it's the looter attitude.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

We got to call her something other than Hippy-ish....Inor's tick will come back and he may start to shake and stuff... Not hippy....Lets just say your a carefree Horticulturalist....OK?

With Vestiphobia of the lower appendages.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Auntie is no hippie. I have read several of her posts and never once felt the urge to sic Mrs Inor on her to punch her in the face. :lol:

I'm Inor. I generally caucus with the "Class Clowns" here except when somebody comes in calling us racists or some similar PC disparaging term. Then I caucus with the "Assholes". I am proud to be considered either.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am not a hippy by the definitions provided here. I guess I am safe! I like carefree horticulturist, that sounds so fancy. The only thing I ever ask for is advice, I am not good at asking for help or anything else. As far as attitude goes, stubborn b/witch would describe me better. LOL


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha! You said "Cauc"...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I am not a hippy by the definitions provided here. I guess I am safe! I like carefree horticulturist, that sounds so fancy. The only thing I ever ask for is advice, I am not good at asking for help or anything else. As far as attitude goes, stubborn b/witch would describe me better. LOL


Thank my mother...she was good at nameology...She was a Domestic Engineer...and I was an equine fertilizer distributor.....My Father was an Ethanol Product Tester...and my brothers where all....Bovine Fecal facilitators...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Thank my mother...she was good at nameology...She was a Domestic Engineer...and I was an equine fertilizer distributor.....My Father was an Ethanol Product Tester...and my brothers where all....Bovine Fecal facilitators...


Lmao!!!!


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Fat Dumb and Stupid is no way to go through life son.


You mean there are alternatives? Oh, carp! Why didn't somebody tell me sooner?


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Fat dumb and stupid have feelings too, you know.


Yes I do!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm Ark. My collar is blue and my neck is red. I'm somewhere between sweetheart and complete asshole, depending on the subject. I have spent my short years on God's green earth making stuff. Bricks, lumber, tires and buildings. We have a very diverse group of people here on this forum. Every member has something to teach and something to learn. So lurkers, overcome your shyness and sign up!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

You make tires?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> You make tires?


Yes ma'am I do.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn...it's starting to sound like we're needy and stuff.....Look. We don't need you to join...we don't have to have you post...We get along fine without you all. We fight amongst ourselves when participation is low...like families do... We also beat hell out of encroaching scumbags as a familial unit..as families do. We are simply saying....Come and talk to us...ask questions tell us things we don;t know...challenge us with diverse opinions (be careful with that one).....but just like any family..sometimes we don't ask the obvious questions..or sometimes I say some really dumb ass things and my friends are like..."damn...we'll let this one slide"...when what I NEED is a good kick in the ass to understand I'm wrong...

SO if you want to be part of a good family of folks who do honestly care about one another...then fill out the damn form...call yourself Darth Mall or Dirt Dighere or some other name and anonymously chat with us. You only need tell us your social security number, bank account, and your Pin.....JK...cept'n the Pin part...LOL


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Yes ma'am I do.


And bricks, lumber and buildings. Why do I have this little cartoon bubble in my mind showing a small house made of lumber and bricks on wheels?
A shtf mobile bug out house. The Arklatex Bug-out Ark.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Damn...it's starting to sound like we're needy and stuff.....Look. We don't need you to join...we don't have to have you post...We get along fine without you all. We fight amongst ourselves when participation is low...like families do... We also beat hell out of encroaching scumbags as a familial unit..as families do. We are simply saying....Come and talk to us...ask questions tell us things we don;t know...challenge us with diverse opinions (be careful with that one).....but just like any family..sometimes we don't ask the obvious questions..or sometimes I say some really dumb ass things and my friends are like..."damn...we'll let this one slide"...when what I NEED is a good kick in the ass to understand I'm wrong...
> 
> SO if you want to be part of a good family of folks who do honestly care about one another...then fill out the damn form...call yourself Darth Mall or Dirt Dighere or some other name and anonymously chat with us. You only need tell us your social security number, bank account, and your Pin.....JK...cept'n the Pin part...LOL


And even if we disagree with you, stay around, it shows character, and not many grudges here unless you're a complete retard (can I use that term??) Then your sport


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> And bricks, lumber and buildings. Why do I have this little cartoon bubble in my mind showing a small house made of lumber and bricks on wheels?
> A shtf mobile bug out house. The Arklatex Bug-out Ark.


LMAO!!! You just described the meth-heads down the road!!! Unfortunately for them a tornado destroyed their ark last spring...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

And further more if your one of those folks who think that by signing up you will be discovered by the Government...Well it's too late...Mike in Topeka...yeah I see your silly ass through your laptop camera...yes you sitting in the damn Recliner...stop waving I see your ass....just sign up already... oh and you too Amy in Hanover..does your husband know you surf the net in those clothes?...damn....nice to SEE you... Just by coming here you gave us all the info we need...Now just pick a weird name we can call you by so I don't have to Say Larry Mills in Lexington......it gets a little compromising and I'm trying to play nice.....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Osfg, if your going to be around for a while, I'm heading off to get some rum after I pick up the kids, so if your around we can be drunken hooligans together


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> osfg, if your going to be around for a while, i'm heading off to get some rum after i pick up the kids, so if your around we can be drunken hooligans together


challenge accepted!!!!! Round two! Hell I have 8 whole hours till I have to be at work....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

All of the people who liked my "Ha! You said "Cauc".." comment, are the Class Clowns Inor referred to, and mostly, we act like we're still in the 7th grade. Because "Cauc" sounds like Cock, and we still giggle about it...

like 7th graders...








and monkeys that eat pussy...cats.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> All of the people who liked my "Ha! You said "Cauc".." comment, are the Class Clowns Inor referred to, and mostly, we act like we're still in the 7th grade. Because "Cauc" sounds like Cock, and we still giggle about it...
> 
> like 7th graders...
> 
> ...


Shut up! I'm busy...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Shut up! I'm busy...
> 
> View attachment 7361


That's just wrong on so many levels. God Damn funny, but wrong nonetheless...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm picturing Mrs. Inor...shaking her head...thinking "Damn it...I can't turn my back for one minute without these idiots screwing up my nice thread...".....and then something private to Inor as he hangs his head and walks away....OSFG and Bigdog start whistling and kicking at dirt...walking away.....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtle.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm picturing Mrs. Inor...shaking her head...thinking "Damn it...I can't turn my back for one minute without these idiots screwing up my nice thread...".....and then something private to Inor as he hangs his head and walks away....OSFG and Bigdog start whistling and kicking at dirt...walking away.....


Yep - You pretty much called that one right on. I unplugged my computer and showed her what her thread had become and she chuckled and gave me "the look". All of you married guys know "the look" I am talking about...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

And once again my accent let's me get away with murder


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Yep - You pretty much called that one right on. I unplugged my computer and showed her what her thread had become and she chuckled and gave me "the look". All of you married guys know "the look" I am talking about...


I'm crying I'm laughing so hard....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm crying I'm laughing so hard....


I think inor is getting a beating with a turtle lol


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Turtle.


That's so not fair...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> That's so not fair...


Yeah wheres mine??


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Inor said:


> Yep - You pretty much called that one right on. I unplugged my computer and showed her what her thread had become and she chuckled and gave me "the look". All of you married guys know "the look" I am talking about...


Hell if all you got was the look then you're doing good!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Yep - You pretty much called that one right on. I unplugged my computer and showed her what her thread had become and she chuckled and gave me "the look". All of you married guys know "the look" I am talking about...


I don't know about the rest of you, but I give the looks around here...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I think inor is getting a beating with a turtle lol


Nope. But given my previous posts tonight, I am pretty sure that is out of the question for a day or two....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't believe you told on yourself.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Yeah wheres mine??


YOur supposed to be out getting your kids and rum....at least tell me you remembered the Rum?????


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I can't believe you told on yourself.


Anything for a laugh my friend...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> YOur supposed to be out getting your kids and rum....at least tell me you remembered the Rum?????


Give me 30 or so mics and I'm all yours


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

<<<<< Iz nutz, Lurx, Mostly harmless...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SquirrelBait said:


> <<<<< Iz nutz, Lurx, Mostly harmless...


You have to hide your nuts from this one (trust me  )


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Well since I have been gone awhile I guess I should introduce myself again. I go by Meangreen and I have worked for a few of the alphabet agencies posted by Mrs Inor, try not holding it against me  I just finished turning in my resignation letter so I will keep you posted on where I end up. I love shooting, riding my Harley, and pissing off liberals. Love for turtles and bacon sandwiches!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Well since I have been gone awhile I guess I should introduce myself again. I go by Meangreen and I have worked for a few of the alphabet agencies posted by Mrs Inor, try not holding it against me  I just finished turning in my resignation letter so I will keep you posted on where I end up. I love shooting, riding my Harley, and pissing off liberals. Love for turtles and bacon sandwiches!


You left out IHOP waitress 

But speaking of waitress how's Mrs meangreen?? She coming back??


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

I did an intro thread! Yay, I followed a socially appropriate protocol...atypical for this little rebel.

I've weaseled my way into the forum...I love to talk about prepping and I have so much to learn. My fiance thinks I'm slightly paranoid, the kids don't care, my mom thinks I've completely lost my mind, and the 2 friends that know shake their head and surely pray for my soul. Soooo, what's a gal to do???

Super excited to go get some preps this weekend. It's the payday where I don't have a whole lot to pay for so, after a deposit into savings, I'm off to get some stuffs. And Mr. Ohiomama will have to just deal with it...I came home yesterday to a gigantic box from BudK filled with a sawback machete and a cache of other knives and self-defense items. Yup, buddy...mama's getting some food stuffs tomorrow and there ain't shit he can say about it! Ha!!!

~M


----------

